# What kind of plant?



## soap3r123 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm sorry, I REALLY hate posting this however I recently got this plant from my LFS and I can't remember what it is. 

Thanks 


leaf by soap3r123, on Flickr


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

It looks like a type of bacopa to me, but I could be wrong.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think maybe pennywort or moneywort...


----------



## victor123 (Apr 4, 2013)

I think it is money plant which better grows inside water and also out side water as well.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Its looks like ether pennywort or creeping charlie (Micromeria Brownei). Its a great plant, I am growing both in my farm tank.


----------



## ryanmccone (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks like Brazilian pennywort. You can plant it or float it and it will take over your tank! Grows really fast. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

